# Christopher Lee Dracula-Mike Hill bust WIP



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

Here's a couple of pics on my workbench of one of my favorite pieces..Mike Hill's bust of Christopher Lee as Dracula. I've had this for a long time but wanted to wait until I could do it justice. I think it's looking pretty good so far. The casting wasn't great. I had to rebuild a couple of teeth including one of the fangs, and part of the cloak drawstring had broken off and I had to sculpt that. I used a combination of airbrushing and pastels. The paint spots on the teeth aren't important because they'll be covered in blood anyway. 

The closeup is kind of distorted since I had to hold the camera up close to get the shot, but it lets you see the eyes and skin shading a little better.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Looking good so far :thumbsup:
Please post more progress shots
What scale is this kit?
Mcdee


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't know what scale it is, but it's bigger than 1/4 so I'm guessing maybe 1/3? Here are a few more WIP pix. I'm just about thru with the face and body except for minor touchups. Had to putty up a lot of damaged rosary beads so I'll start on the base later today when the putty hardens. This is what happens when you take a long nap after dinner. You stay up all night painting. LOL. 

I made the blood out of Tamiya Clear Red with a drop of Freak Flex Hammer Red Dry. I used an eyedropper to get it to drop from the fangs. Might be just a touch too much though, but I've definitely seen him look like this in the films. It's a great bust but those eyes are really creepy! LOL.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

He is looking very good, or bloody, or evil, or whatever! I am doing a Horizon Legosi Dracula at the moment, a full figure, and for my vampire models for some reason I always feel like there is just not enough detailing on the face to make it look as good as some of the other monsters. The blood definitely adds to this one though and is typical of the Hammer vamps. The classic Legosi was before the days of blood and gore in movies so he is always plainer. Anyway, looking very good, a nice bust.

Bob K.


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

Very cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm a child of the 60's so I saw Christopher Lee as a youngster in the theaters in bright color. Naturally, I'd seen Lugosi's Dracula on TV but that was black and white and not as impressive to a young kid then. Lugosi was cool, but not that scary. Lee, on the other hand. was the stuff of nightmares! Big bloodshot eyes and fangs dripping blood sent shivers up my young spine. Mike Hill captured that essence perfectly in this sculpt. I get the chills every time I look at it. :tongue:

Most Lugosi sculpts don't do much for me. Sculptors tend to have a hard time capturing Lugosi's "essence." I do like Tony McVey's which I did and Mike Hill's Dracula which I have but haven't done yet. I did the McVey bust but I'd love to get the whole figure kit that he did also. I had the chance when it was new and passed it up. Too expensive at the time. It was that great scene from the movie where Dracula is coming down the stairs with the candelabra. McVey caught the slightly evil looking smile perfectly. 

Here are some pix of my McVey Dracula bust. I brought this to WF this year. 


The Dracula on the Monster Rushmore isn't bad either. The upcoming one from Mobeus looks good too. I also have a couple of good Lugosi busts, one from Mike Hill and one from Jimmy Flintstone which I just got at WF. 
Lugosi may be the classic Dracula, but Lee is the father of the modern vampire.


----------

